# Das wollt ihr doch ....



## IM (3 Februar 2006)

Ich stelle mal die Behauptung auf, das diese Art der Justiz den meisten hier sehr gefällt.

*Bestrafung für versuchte Straftat*

http://www.intern.de/news/7613.html


> Die Behauptung des Beklagten, man habe ihm keine kriminellen Absichten nachweisen können, *spielte dabei keine Rolle.*





> Ein Staatsanwalt aus Connecticut erklärt das dahinter stehende Rechtsverständnis so: "Mit ganz einfachen Worten ausgedrückt, handelt es sich um eine schuldige Psyche und man muss einen Schritt vorwärts tun, um das kriminelle Handeln auszulösen".


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2006)

Deine Zitate sind sinnentstellend und gehen an der beim Link geschriebenen Realität vorbei.
Zudem ist in Deutschland der Einsatz eines Agent Provocateur verboten.
Aber was rede ich da. Du verstehst das vermutlich eh nicht...


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Februar 2006)

Manche denken halt immer noch, auch in deutschen Gerichtssäälen würde ständig
 "Einspruch Herr Kollege" gerufen und der Angeklagte käme alleine dafür in den Knast, 
dass er bei der Aussage zur ihm zur Last gelegten Tat lügt ...

:wall:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

> Aber was rede ich da. Du verstehst das vermutlich eh nicht...


So wird es sein.


----------



## IM (3 Februar 2006)

me too


----------



## drboe (4 Februar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem ist in Deutschland der Einsatz eines Agent Provocateur verboten.


Wo genau steht das? Wenn ich allgemein die Tätigkeit eines Agent Provocateur betrachte, dann geht es um den Versuch, jemanden zu einer Straftat anzustiften und ihn dann zu belangen. Es ist angeblich gar nicht so einfach, sich nach § 26 StGB der Anstiftung strafbar zu machen. Wenn ich das http://www.volkerkoenig.de/gravenreuth.html lese, so empfinde ich die Vorgensweise aber genau als solche Anstiftung. Damit bin ich vermutlich nicht allein. Und wenn man hört, dass sich die GVU an der Finanzierung von "Raubkopierern" beteiligt haben soll, scheint das so ähnlich ja bis heute fortgeführt zu werden. 

OK, daran sind Beamte und Angestellte des Staates nicht in erster Linie beteiligt, falls Du diese Einschränkung machen willst. Aber bei der Unterwanderung radikaler Parteien z. B. sind sie verantwortlich. Im Zusammenhang mit dem Verbotsverfahren gegen die NPD kam heraus, dass recht viele Mitglieder, keineswegs nur Fußvolk, auf der Payroll staatlicher Institutionen standen. Da der Verbotsantrag auf den verfassungsfeindlichen und strafbaren Aktivitäten der Partei fußte, kann man sich des Verdachts nicht erwehren, dass der Staat gelegentlich eben doch zu den Straftaten anstiftet, die er dann verfolgt. Undercover Tätigkeit ist jedenfalls nicht neu und sie findet ziemlich sicher statt. Vermutlich auch inklusive der Begehung, Duldung und Anstiftung von Straftaten. Das gebietet gewissermaßen schon der Selbstschutz der Betreffenden. Ich würde für ein durchgehend rechtsstaatliches Handeln von Beamten und Staatsvertretern jedenfalls nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen. Man könnte sich die glatt verbrennen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (4 Februar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das http://www.volkerkoenig.de/gravenreuth.html lese, so empfinde ich die Vorgensweise aber genau als solche Anstiftung.


In dem Artikel ging es um staatliches Vorgehen. Wie Du später richtig erkannt hast bezog sich meine Angabe auch genau auf diesen Bereich.

Ob und wie undercover gearbeitet wird hat hier nichts zu suchen, Fakt ist jedoch dass der Fall vor Gericht in die Binsen geht, wenn die zur Anklage gebrachten Straftaten auf einen Agent Provocateur zurückzuführen sind. Dass das ab und an eine echte Gratwanderung sein kann, ist unstrittig.


----------

